# Jackson, OH - Washington YWM On His Own



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

[/img] 

http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=15631883

More About WashingtonWashington is a friendly male White German Shepherd who looks as if he's been on his own for a long time. If Washington could be the right dog for your family his adoption is URGENT as he is in a kill shelter. Please spay and neuter your pets so offspring do not end up in a kill shelter like Washington!! My Contact InfoJackson County Dog Pound 
Jackson, OH 
740-286-7262


----------



## Skye'sMom (Jul 11, 2004)

His poor ears look like flies were at them. Poor baby.


----------



## TerriJ (May 20, 2009)

Oh, this poor boy. I wish I lived closer or could get him to Maine, he really needs help. Is there anyone out there that can get him out tomorrow. Poor Washington needs some warm blankets, good food, a bath, the vet and some loving arms. It makes me want to cry when I see all these poor dogs and I tell mine how lucky they are.


----------



## icycleit (Jan 10, 2010)

There are two:

http://www.dogshope.com/ which is a GSD and All breed rescue, seem pretty full now.

and

http://www.shepherdhaven.org/ - Kathy. 
These are the only 2 I know of locally if someone has contacts there or think they could temp test.


----------



## TerriJ (May 20, 2009)

Thank you. A friend and I are working on this to see what we can come up with. This boy is about 2, has fly bitten ears, is very thin, is still intact and was abandoned by his owners who just up and moved away. Washington seems to be ok with other animals and friendly to people according to the shelter warden. That is all I have been able to do so far. He gave me a number for a volunteer that took the shelter picture and posted this online but she is not home until later.


----------



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

bump


----------



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

bump


----------



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

Adopted


----------

